

Significant Visualization Developments - wallflower
http://engagingcities.com/article/ten-significant-visualization-developments

======
sinwave
The MBTA visualization[1] of the Boston subway system is phenomenal; a clear
homage to Marey's trains[2], a beautiful train schedule graph from the late
1800's which I first came across in Edward Tufte's "The Visual Display of
Quantitative Information".

[1] [http://mbtaviz.github.io/](http://mbtaviz.github.io/) [2]
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/images/0003zP-18547/VDQI_P...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/images/0003zP-18547/VDQI_Pg31.jpg)

